# cost of colostrum



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a friend ,who was contacted by a women raising puppies and she needs colostrum . She was wondering what the going price was . She has no idea what to charge for it . She has a bunch kidding out in te next few weeks so she will have enough to sell 
Thanks in advance 
Karen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would just charge like it was milk. I think in the supermarket goat milk is like 3.00 a quart or more. :shrug:


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

Milk here in FL is going about $10. a gallon . In Ga it's $12 a gallon .She was wondering if you charge more for "the good stuff" colostrum?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah well 3dollars a quart would be 12.00 a gallon :wink: 

as to her charging more or not she can try 4.00 for a quart and then see what the puppy mom says. :shrug: But to me it is all the same work so why charge more for the "life saving stuff' to someone just trying to take care of her pups?


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

Here in Georgia we charge $12 for a gallon of raw goats milk. BUT the collostrum is GOLD!!! We charge $15 a pint for the collostrum and never have a problem selling it. :wink:
There is so much less collostrum so the cost and demand dictate the price.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We don't sell any colostrum because we only have enough for ourselves, but I have asked other breeders and they tell me they sell it for $8-$10 per quart.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would think that colostrum would be higher priced as there is such a limited amount of it.

I only have MAYBE 4 cups of it total frozen right now. I plan on getting as much as possible of it this year, for the just in cases for me and others around.


----------

